# What kind of horse are you?



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

lol im a quarter horse


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm a Quarter horse as well. Go figure, the sensible cowboy horse :lol: Cute quiz


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Quarter Horse!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

god, are there ONLY qhs on this quiz???! I took it twice and guess what.... same thing.. QH! 

I guess I'd be teaching novices


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm a qh too!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Magic said:


> god, are there ONLY qhs on this quiz???


I got arab on 1st try so I assume there are some other breeds... :lol:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

AHA! I got...MUSTANG!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Hehe... Quarter Horse

another good one is this one: http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=72368

I'm a Morgan there.


----------



## ZiSquared (Feb 24, 2008)

I got Andalusian on both quizzes :wink:


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

SWEET!!!! IM A MUSTANG!!! HOW FITTING


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i got an Andalusian on the second quiz


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I got quarter horses on the 1st quiz  

and...

SHETLAND PONY on the 2nd quiz :shock: :shock: :shock: what the???? Says I get angry quickly....Thats such....well, maybe


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm a QH on the first one  
and a Morgan on the second

--->ironic thats my first name and I have never gotten along with the Morgans I've ridden


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

oh i took it agaoin and i was a Andalusian and i took it again and was a tb


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

haha! i got an arabian for the first quiz and a shetland pony on the second...i guess i am kinda hot-tempered! lol!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

im a Thoroughbred on the second


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

You are never home on the weekends, you're always partying until the wee hours of the morning. As everyone knows, the lipizzaner performs 'equine dances' of a sort, a show for all to see. You move to the rhythm of music, garbed in glittering tack of black, silver, and gold. Although you perform with such ease and grace, you had to undergo a lot of training to get to your level.
You are owned by a famous lipizzaner school, where different riders work and train you everyday in dressage and fancy moves.
Your coat colour is black when you are born, then turns a brilliant white when you reach the age of 5.

Lipizzaner apparently... lol, that was fun.


----------



## dinglehead (Nov 16, 2007)

Mini for first


----------



## dinglehead (Nov 16, 2007)

and seconds a shetland pony


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

jeesh...alot of people got Quarter Horse. i got Quarter Horse  haha


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

QH


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I got Arabian for the first and Thoroughbred for the second. HAHA


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Abby said:


> http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=72368


I came up as Andalusian there. :wink:


----------



## HeidiNorway (Apr 11, 2008)

You are never home on the weekends, you're always partying until the wee hours of the morning. As everyone knows, the lipizzaner performs 'equine dances' of a sort, a show for all to see. You move to the rhythm of music, garbed in glittering tack of black, silver, and gold. Although you perform with such ease and grace, you had to undergo a lot of training to get to your level.
You are owned by a famous lipizzaner school, where different riders work and train you everyday in dressage and fancy moves.
Your coat colour is black when you are born, then turns a brilliant white when you reach the age of 5.

Weee, lipizzaner!  They are cute!  But fjords rock! 8)


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

QH on the first test

Shetland Pony on the second :twisted:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Abby said:


> Hehe... Quarter Horse
> 
> another good one is this one: http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=72368
> 
> I'm a Morgan there.


75% Morgan

75% Andalusian

63% Thoroughbred


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

i got Andalusian on the 1st and a TB on the 2nd.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm Thoroughbred


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I got TB on the 1st

and the second wont load lol


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

I got mustang :-D


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

*My first test is QH, yay my favorite breed!!*
Ah, the Quarter Horse. The most common breed of horse owned in America, noted for its calm disposition and sensible attitude. A famous quarter horse played _Black Beauty_ in the movie based upon Anne Sewell's book. You don't let life's problems bother you, and you deal with them in the most practical manner. You are quite intelligent, and it wouldn't hurt to use your talents to have a little more fun, to walk a little more on the wild side, like your ancestors.
*Your owner will most likely be either a cowboy or a young person learning to ride. You also stand a high chance of becoming a school horse.*

*The 2nd test I got morgan, my second favorite breed, lol.*

You Scored as *Morgan* 
Your smart and clever, you can get out of trouple useing your head.


Morgan92%


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

WOOO!!!! I got Quarter Horse on both lol. YAY!!!


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Im a *Lipizzaner *


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm a Quarter Horse for the first one. Lucky me.....I'm not fond of the breed, sorry to all those QH lovers.

On the second one I'm apparently a Shetland Pony.... not fond of that one either.


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

I got Lipizzaner... haha.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

first i got qh and second i got chickasaw


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

I got A Mustang on *#1*
I got a Morgan on *#2*

LOL :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am with Free Sprtd. How fitting. LOL.* What was everyone's color?*










A Mustang, the wild breed of horse that roamed America in the 1700's and 1800's. Like the movie _Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron_. You are an outdoorsy character, you'd rather go camping than attend the fanciest dance in town. Matter of fact, you're rarely in town. You'd rather gallop like the wind in some huge wild prairie, and you're free as a butterfly. (Okay, maybe that's a bad analogy)... 
*You never have and never will have an owner... you're free!*
_Your coat colour will most likely be: buckskin or dun._


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Mustang on the first one

And YES! I'm a shetland pony! Bad tempered, woohoo!


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

i got QH on the first one and chicksaw on the second (what is a chicksaw??)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I got Andalusian on the 2nd one. I'll take it again and answer like I forgot to take my meds :lol::wink:
2nd pass I tied between a Chickasaw and a Shetland pony


----------



## horsegazer (Sep 23, 2007)

Quarter Horse!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm a mustang =D Now THATS a horse!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Apparently I'm a Mini. Rotfl.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Quarter Horse. =]


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

*#1*
You are never home on the weekends, you're _always_ partying until the wee hours of the morning. As everyone knows, the lipizzaner performs 'equine dances' of a sort, a show for all to see. You move to the rhythm of music, garbed in glittering tack of black, silver, and gold. Although you perform with such ease and grace, you had to undergo a lot of training to get to your level.
*
#2
*You Scored as *Arabian*
Your beautiful and know it.


----------



## lilyshotton (Aug 16, 2009)

lol, I got QH


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I got QH
and TB on Abbys quiz


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

A Mustang, the wild breed of horse that roamed America in the 1700's and 1800's. Like the movie _Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron_. You are an outdoorsy character, you'd rather go camping than attend the fanciest dance in town. Matter of fact, you're rarely in town. You'd rather gallop like the wind in some huge wild prairie, and you're free as a butterfly. (Okay, maybe that's a bad analogy)... 
*You never have and never will have an owner... you're free!*
_Your coat colour will most likely be: buckskin or dun._


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

A QH here.


----------

